# Tropic Thunder - Anyone else find this movie hilarious?



## BloodMittens (Aug 26, 2008)

I know there has been a lot of controversy because of the movie's plot and some things but I'm not going to go into that. I found with a light heart that it was very funny.

Although the first time I went to see it, there was a parent who brought their 7 year old and 6 year old to go see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Which I think wasn't very responsible, especially not for the first 10 minutes of the film, I felt so bad for the little girls, because they were hiding in their jackets half the time while the mother was laughing with her friends. Totally irresponsible in my opinion, I didn't even think they allowed such young children in a R rated movie, but apparently they do.

ANYWAYSSSS:

Anyone else think it was funny?


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 27, 2008)

I loved it! I know everybody is trippin' balls off the Simple Jack thing but to be honest, I thought it was hilarious. I feel kinda bad but I can't help it, that was one of the funniest parts in the movie


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I loved it! I know everybody is trippin' balls off the Simple Jack thing but to be honest, I thought it was hilarious. I feel kinda bad but I can't help it, that was one of the funniest parts in the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually wasn't too happy with that part, but either way the rest of the movie was hilarious. I absolutely loved it, even though I did feel bad at some of the parts.


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 29, 2008)

laughed my ass off. I have a mentally challenged sister and still didn't find it offensive/


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought it was really funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The part that made me LOL the loudest was the fake trailer at the beginning for the movie about the two gay monks. I think it was called "Satan's Alley." As soon as they started playing Sadness by Enigma I just totally lost it. I thought Robert Downey Jnr's performance was the funniest over all.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I thought it was really funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The part that made me LOL the loudest was the fake trailer at the beginning for the movie about the two gay monks. I think it was called "Satan's Alley." As soon as they started playing Sadness by Enigma I just totally lost it. I thought Robert Downey Jnr's performance was the funniest over all. _

 
I 100% agree!! That part was one of my favorites! And Tom Cruise was hilarious.


----------

